# My Soap Sold Out



## Lindy (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there!

Well I sold my pet soaps as well as a few other "regular" soaps to a pet store here in town last Friday and as of today they are totally sold out of the pet shampoo bars and only have 2 of the other left!  Whoo Hoo!!!  I have to get busy making more of the Shampoo Bars and ordered some more of the dog bone molds so I can make larger orders quickly.

I feel so fortunate that I'm finding my market.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh Lindy, that is so wonderful for you!  You are blessed with soapmaking and soap selling genuis :wink:   I know if I lived closer I would be buying your lovely soap from your website, so I am not surprised so many other people( and dogs) agree with me.....

Have an awesome Christmas!

Tanya


----------



## digit (Dec 24, 2008)

Go, Lindy, Go!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## Lindy (Dec 24, 2008)

Tanya - Digit - Thank you!!!  I am just so excited, I'm sure at some point this will become old hat, but it sure isn't right now.  I'm going to market the Doggie Shampoos done the coast here - 1 pet store per town can carry them and see what I can make of them.  So as soon as the new molds arrive I'll get a whole bunch made up.

Thank you for cheering me on!

Merry Christmas
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (Dec 29, 2008)

*x*

you've worked tirelessly, researched, experimented and not taken "no" for an answer in the process-it's called "paying your dues"-and now it's starting to pay-off!

congrats and good job!


----------



## Deda (Dec 29, 2008)

Great Job! 

Cheers to you!


----------



## kwahlne (Dec 29, 2008)

Lindy, you rock!  Woohooo!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks!!  My extra molds should be here this week so I can get back at it.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## NMAriel (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome.  Do you have a pic of one so we can see..


----------



## Lindy (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's a pictureof the one that sold out at the Pet Store.......






And I've sold out of another one which I need to replace as well......

Rosemary Mint 






I'm just waiting on my additional dog bone molds to arrive so I can get a bunch made up rather than making them just 2 at a time....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 31, 2008)

That is so good for you!!
Where did you get the bone moulds from?
And what do you put in the doggie shampoo bar?
I have a furry friend who I would love to make something like that for?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Chriss

The mold is a Milky Way Mold.

I used 75% EVOO, 25% CO, Castor Oil, Finely ground mint & rosemary for scent.  I find it is really moisturizing on my puppies and doesn't leave them smelling "perfumey".  I got my extra molds so I can now make 8 bones at a time and I can get them made tomorrow as well as some more of the Rosemary Mint people bars......

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2008)

Here Chrissy

http://bigtreesupplies.com.au/milky-way ... p-631.html

good site for moulds in australia


----------



## starduster (Dec 31, 2008)

*Woof*

On behalf of Jellybean thankyou for considering the most important creatures on the Earth Lindy.
Woof woof woof.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 31, 2008)

Very, very cute!


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 31, 2008)

Widget & I say, "Woohoo! Congrats!!" Widget says, "Woof you werry much!"


----------



## Lindy (Dec 31, 2008)

Mandolyn - OMG *I so LOVE that breed*!  Of course I don't know what that breed is or anything about it...  .... But I love how they look!  So please educate me so I can sound a little bit smarter????

TIA

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Deda (Dec 31, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> Widget & I say, "Woohoo! Congrats!!" Widget says, "Woof you werry much!"



I love Cresteds!  I had 5 of them!    I had a male, Yoshi, my female Sarafina, another male Cookie, a very old female powder puff, Minnie and my own baby powder puff Puffin (Sarafina and Yoshis only child).

They are the sweetest little babies in the world!  The are quirky little devils, allergic to lanolin, prone to acne and have to wear sunscreen when you take them for a walk!  Let's for get the partially toothed and easily broken bones.  They are still the best dogs in the world!


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 1, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> mandolyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They absolutely are the sweetest little babies! I keep saying Widget just doesn't know how to be mean!! She's my best friend (I  don't tell DH that, though  ).

Widge doesn't get acne any more. She seemed to outgrow it, but she does get blackheads on her front legs.

Yeah, sunscreen in the summer & a coat in the winter to keep  that hairless torso warm.  

She always gets raved over wherever we go, & the people at the vet's just love her to death. The vet says, "I wish every dog who comes in here was as well-behaved as she is."    We flunked out of puppy school!!! At the end of every class, we'd go around the room & show the new trick our puppy learned in the past week. When it came to us we'd say, "Widget still knows how  to dance. See?"

I have to educate the vet on occassion. He was concerned about the missing teeth until I let him know that's the breed.

Every year I want another crested, but we have 2 cats, so 3 animals is about all we can handle. I'd really like her to have a companion dog, though. One cat hides from her & the other is getting crotchety & doesn't want to play with her any more.

Do you know about the CrestedCrush forum?


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 1, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Mandolyn - OMG *I so LOVE that breed*!  Of course I don't know what that breed is or anything about it...  .... But I love how they look!  So please educate me so I can sound a little bit smarter????
> 
> TIA
> 
> ...



Hi Lindy! She's a Chinese Crested. When I started shopping for a puppy, I watched the dog shows on TV. Everytime I saw a Crested I'd laugh. I figure if a dog can keep me laughing, it's a dog worth having. I've never been sorry. They are like happy, care-free kids who haven't been spoiled by the world yet.

She wakes up so excited about just being alive!! It's hard to have a bad day with this dog. She still makes me laugh & not too many humans can do that!!  

They come in the hairless variety like her, or the powder puff which has beautiful, long, flowing hair. They're called pony dogs, because of the way the hairless variety's hair grows on just the head, mane, feet & tail. Plus, they actually prance when they walk, because of their long toes.

The hairless are such cute puppies, because they grow a mohawk on their heads.


----------



## starduster (Jan 1, 2009)

*A friend indeed*

   Mandolyn I am so happy for you . Your little friend is beautiful.A very special little person and no doupt will do the Valentines slobber all over you to show she cares . Gorgeous.


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: A friend indeed*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Mandolyn I am so happy for you . Your little friend is beautiful.A very special little person and no doupt will do the Valentines slobber all over you to show she cares . Gorgeous.



Thanks, Starduster.  

She truly is a gift of love. She's taught me a lot about how to love unconditionally (& I was under the delusion I knew all about that!)    

Crested's are said to be NEEEEEDY, but I think they're just little love machines & want to show you all the time how much they wuv you.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 1, 2009)

Mandolyn - thank you for the information - she is so, so, so sweet and I've seen the breed on TV and just giggled myself silly they're so adorable.

Cheers
Lindy


----------

